
Ask HN: Sendgrid account suspended without warning? - aquark
This morning our sendgrid account (with 4 years of good standing paying $x,000 a year) is showing as suspended.  No change in spam or bounce rates (both tiny).  No communication from them.<p>Their support page is showing as &#x27;email only&#x27; due to &#x27;volume&#x27;.<p>We have customers with events today that are severely impacted by this.  I hate to use HN as a support channel but they don&#x27;t provide a lot of choices.
======
aquark
Fortunately their support was able to get back within a couple of hours (much
faster than the 3-5 days listed on the page) and reactivated the account.

Looks like a mis-fire of the automated suspension system which seems to be a
huge problem of these types of systems when you are on the receiving end.

------
alvis
I'm afraid HN can't help on that.

But it does recall me a concern we had when we moved our email service to
SendGrid. If there's something wrong with the third party, we're doomed... :/

